# Discovr Music iPhone App



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://discovr.info/

This is free at the moment, just downloaded it and it is superb for finding bands you like that you may not even knew existed.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

:thumb: Thanks for that Lloyd, just downloaded it.

Simon


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm loving this, it has obscure Uk punk bands from the 80s, goth bands like The March Violets and loads of US punk and grunge bands. 

Even Sarah Records bands like The Golden Dawn & The Orchids are on there. 

Great stuff.


----------

